# chart for reward redemption?



## margo (Apr 23, 2012)

:help: Is there a chart/page that shows how many rewards I would need for a specific trip (LCH to Boston or Montreal,etc)? How do I know how many rewards are needed if I get off the train in some of the cities? I can't seem to find a simple formula. Thank you.


----------



## CHamilton (Apr 23, 2012)

Go to https://www.amtrakgu...ards.com/redeem and click the item marked "Amtrak Travel". There's also a chart here.

Here's the zone map:


----------



## RRrich (Apr 23, 2012)

Thàt is the chart but exactly how it is interpreted in "vague" situations is not shared with the public. :angry:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 23, 2012)

You can not stopover in a city on an AGR reward. You must redeem a new Award each time you stopover, unless you take the next train out. Also do not count the northeast zone as a zone unless *BOTH* your origination and destination stations are with that zone, if one is outside the northeast zone, only consider it as the eastern zone!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 23, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> Here's the zone map:


What in the heck? Whose idea was it to leave off all the cities?


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 23, 2012)

The last time this map came up, *ScottP* pointed us to this link, complete with border city names. It's a shame that we have to use the Wayback Machine to look up something as basic as the zone map, but that's AGR for you.


----------



## margo (Apr 24, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> The last time this map came up, *ScottP* pointed us to this link, complete with border city names. It's a shame that we have to use the Wayback Machine to look up something as basic as the zone map, but that's AGR for you.


Thanks everyone for the info. It helped a lot. One more question- if I go from LCH to NOL to Chi to Cincinatti, or CIN to NYP to BOS to Cleveland, are these 1 zone trips? Thanks again.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2012)

margo said:


> One more question- if I go from LCH to NOL to Chi to Cincinatti, or CIN to NYP to BOS to Cleveland, are these 1 zone trips? Thanks again.


Yes, each is a 1 zone trip! and if you stop in NYP, the NYP-BOS segment is in the northeast zone - a lower rate! However if you go LCH-NYP or LCH-BOS, and do not stop over in CIN or NYP, the whole trip each way would be 2 zones! For a roomette, the "cost" is 15,000 for 1 zone or 20,000 for 2 zones!

Unless you really wanted to stop at CIN or NYP, I personally think spending 20,000 points is better than to spend 30,000 points (for 2 one zone trips)! And if you were to take the Cardinal (You mentioned CIN and the only train to CIN is the Cardinal), you would arrive into NYP very late in the evening. Or if you continue to BOS, you would connect in WAS and connect to #66, but you would get BC seats (if you had a roomette) and arrive at 8 AM!


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 24, 2012)

margo said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. It helped a lot. One more question- if I go from LCH to NOL to Chi to Cincinatti, or CIN to NYP to BOS to Cleveland, are these 1 zone trips? Thanks again.


I'd expect that you'd have difficulties booking either itinerary. The first is perfectly legitimate (you could even travel through San Antonio), but I can't get it to come up on amtrak.com, and lately I encountered a lot of agents that seem to think that if amtrak.com don't show it, they don't book it. The second itinerary (CIN-NYP-BOS-CLE) would require an overnight in Boston. Even CIN-NYP-CLE would require an overnight in New York. I'd expect that you'd be expected to travel between those two cities via Chicago. Since overnight stops are usually a no-no (nothing in AGRLand is absolute), you'll need to use all your charm to book the trip heading eastward.


----------

